# Firbeck Hall - July 2016



## jsp77 (Jul 16, 2016)

This was the 2nd stop of the solo trip up north. After parking the car a nice walk and i was there, found entry and was amazed at just how far gone it has become. Had a good look round and spent 3hrs wondering round. There are some parts that are very dodgy in parts, so be carefull. Sadly I could not access the gym/pool. Whilst looking at one of the out buildings a bloody big Alsatian started barking for England,luckily he was behind a large gate, at this point i made a hasty retreat and left. 

*history*
Firbeck Hall was built in 1594 by William West, who made a fortune practising law and serving as an associate to Gilbert Talbot, 7th Earl of Shrewsbury from 1580 to 1594. West was the author of a legal textbook called “Symbolaeographia.”

In 1935, a Sheffield stockbroker, Cyril Nicholson, opened the hall as a country club, investing £80,000 in its renovation. The interior was dramatically modernised and featured a mirror-walled ballroom and an elaborate and versatile state-of-the art lighting system. There was also a heated outdoor swimming pool. Membership fees ranged from three to seven guineas, and the club was patronised by the likes of Amy Johnson and the then Prince of Wales. Such was the reputation of the club, that the BBC transmitted its weekly Saturday show “Late Night Dance Music” with Henry Hall, Carroll Gibbons and Charlie Kunz from Firbeck.

At the outbreak of the Second World War, the hall was used by Sheffield Royal Infirmary and the Royal Air Force, with the adjacent aerodrome becoming RAF Firbeck. After the War, the building was bought by the Miners Welfare Commission for use as a rehabilitation centre for injured miners. This centre closed in 1984, and the building is currently privately owned.

The hall is reputedly haunted by a Green Lady; believed to be the daughter of a former owner who drowned herself in the hall’s lake when her Roundhead lover was killed.

*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr


12 by JSP 77, on Flickr


13 by JSP 77, on Flickr


14 by JSP 77, on Flickr


15 by JSP 77, on Flickr


16 by JSP 77, on Flickr


17 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Jul 16, 2016)

Loving that. Not seen a report on this place for ages. Really going down hill as you say...


----------



## mookster (Jul 16, 2016)

God that looks a real deathtrap, but beautiful at the same time.


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2016)

It's gone downhill since the last report, great pics, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice on the outside but a shame in the inside. Its getting worse for wear.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 16, 2016)

Loving this mate.looks like you had a great trip up north too.it's a fair size


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 17, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Loving this mate.looks like you had a great trip up north too.it's a fair size



Yes had a great trip, was absolutely shattered by the time I got home tho, well worth it and very enjoyable.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 30, 2016)

Sadly on the way out. Nice lines though.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 30, 2016)

Excellent report, love the last photo


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 1, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Excellent report, love the last photo



thanks Rubex


----------



## pineapplesnail (Aug 1, 2016)

looks amazing even if it is runs down. so much around sheff i definitely need to take a trip.


----------



## MD (Aug 2, 2016)

nice pics did you make it to the swimming pool ? 
first time i went there i had trip wires !!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 19, 2016)

We couldn't find access when we visited 
Excellent photos; Very good work!


----------

